# STOP 0x00008086 Blue screen error



## dandicedan (Nov 2, 2008)

My PC is an HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop with Vista and an Intel Mobile 965 Chipset, and its always had some problems, mostly with games and internet browsers crashing for seemingly no reason. 

It's really intermitent on when it acts up, sometimes ill just have a browser crash a few times a day, and other times it will repeatedly crash upon being opened, and even worse I will get blue screens of death with a STOP 0x00008086 error. Now I have no idea what that means, but I assume it has something to do with the graphics card because it noticebly fails more when playing games on my PC, especially ones taxing to the video card, older games from say 10 years ago dont cause many problems 

Also I've been running into alot of errors with anti virus software and windows update, specifically when they have to do with malware updates and most notably, when I try to install SP1 it will give me an error. 

But just recently it has gotten terrible, almost no game runs for more than 10 seconds before crashing, and the PC is just extremely slow in general. 

Also I don't know if this is related but when i check services in the task manager, there are two sometimes more of this thing called "svchost" that generally take upwards of 60k+ memory. 

I'm really at a loss for answers here.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to TSF - Vista Support.

A thread I answered back in July had multiple bug checks including a x64 and my reply at that time and unfortunately now again - is there is no 0x8086 bugcheck listed anywhere that I can find. You will find them all over the web, but not anything to tell me what it is. I see "8086" and think of Intel and the 8086 processor. Ridiculous, I know. I will be glad to look at the dumps & other system info to see if a cause is apparent.

Did your system come with Vista installed on it? Are the any other OS' on that system whether Windows or not? Has there ever been?

From what I read in your post - you ARE NOT updated w/ Vista SP1 - but have tried to install it? Did it come via Windows Updates or did you download SP1 on your own?

I need to get some system info - please click on the Live SysInternals Autoruns link in my my sig area and download/save the autoruns.exe file to your DOCUMENTS folder. Then download the attached zip file and extract the batch file to your desktop. Then go to desktop, *right-click* on the batch file and run as Administrator. It will take about 5 minutes for it to run. The output will be in a folder named TSF_Vista_Support in your documents folder. 

Also, please run a Vista health report - bring up an elevated cmd/DOS prompt -
START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe above | select run as admin | then type *perfmon /report* - hit enter. It takes ~60 seconds to run; output will appear in IE7 browser - save it as an HTML file (Page - top-right IE7 screen - then select Save As).

Zip the TSF folder & the perfmon HTML file up and attach to your next post.

For info, svchost is the Vista generic host processor and runs Dynamic Link Library (DLL) files under one roof. It is not uncommon to see many of these at one time - I have seen over 12 running at once and I know of one in particular that runs >100mb RAM. Take a look:












.

Please zip those files up & attach.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

